# Meet Izzy



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I got Izzy home on Monday and left her be to get used to her cage. So, this morning I gave her a bath and took some photos.

I ran out of batteries for my camera, so the photos are with my cell phone and not very clear because she moves CONSTANTLY!!

She's very skittish still and puffs up if you even breath too hard. 

Well, here she is!!


























































Oh, you can also see in one of the pictures that she is missing her left ear. I don't know why, but it looks like it healed fine.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I think she's a whitebellied cinacot, but I dont' know for sure. She's a rescue and I don't even know her birthday.  When I get camera batteries, I'll take better pictures and ask for some help in the color forum.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Awe she is so sweet! Welcome home Izzy!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

What a cute, adorable little girl!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's adorable!! I think the 1 ear gives her character!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's so gorgeous  Congrats on you new bundle of joy


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey! How that bath treat her? Did it calm her down a bit or was she just running up a storm! I hope she was fine. One ear? Thats new! Never heard of that! I never notice it untill you mention it! She is still adorable and irresitible! Have fun with your baby!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Such a sweetie! Can't wait for more pix


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

JLF1995 said:


> Hey! How that bath treat her? Did it calm her down a bit or was she just running up a storm! I hope she was fine. One ear? Thats new! Never heard of that! I never notice it untill you mention it! She is still adorable and irresitible! Have fun with your baby!


She did not like the bath at all, but at least she didn't ball up and drown! She just attempted major escapes. She very good at climbing over the edge of the sink. And the bath water was NASTY! It was tan colored when she was done. YUCK! I rinsed her twice. I think I might even giver her another "just water" bath today to make sure all of the nastiness is gone. Thanks for the tips.

Thanks everyone for the compliments. She's beautiful but she's never been handled before so she'll need a lot of patients. But it is so rewarding when you see a hedgie go from insecure to confident and exploring, not just running away.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

She's so precious! I love her coloring. Gosh, you guys make me want another hedgehog so badly. I especially love her cute little nose. I'm a sucker for the noses!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> She's so precious! I love her coloring. Gosh, you guys make me want another hedgehog so badly. I especially love her cute little nose. I'm a sucker for the noses!


I love her nose too!! That was part of the blur problem. She just sniffles it all over the place! :lol: She has a liver colored nose but it looks like there's a pink "v" across it. I'll get a better picture of it.


----------

